
Bluetooth Low Energy WarDriving 101 - infosecrf
https://www.davidsopas.com/ble-driving-101/
======
fencepost
This is interesting and has potential, but right now it's just getting the
hardware going with a better antenna. It'll be much more interesting to see
what he finds over the course of a month or so.

------
vxNsr
So the idea would be to see how easy it is to hijack these devices wit driveby
attacks?

~~~
gh02t
I'd think passive data collection would be more interesting (for nefarious
purposes), considering that BTLE is widely used for sensors and in particular
for sensors that record very personal data like heart rate.

~~~
mehrdadn
> I'd think passive data collection would be more interesting (for nefarious
> purposes), considering that BTLE is widely used for sensors and in
> particular for sensors that record very personal data like heart rate.

What nefarious things can you do with knowledge of someone's heart rate
though?

~~~
ianhowson
Spoofing HR and power telemetry for opposing running/cycling/triathlon teams.
I'd send it slightly low, say 3-5bpm, so the target overexerts themselves.

------
sandworm101
There is much better hardware out there. The Ubertooth devices can pick up
BLE, and can also plug into basically any antenna you want. It's been a while
since I played with it, but a few years ago my ubertooth was grabbing LAPs
without difficulty. It's not a dirt-cheap device (150$ all in) but is open and
available from a variety of sources.

[https://github.com/greatscottgadgets/ubertooth/wiki/Capturin...](https://github.com/greatscottgadgets/ubertooth/wiki/Capturing-
BLE-in-Wireshark)

------
ttflee
Would this process also work for WiFi usb dongles, which also operate on
2.4GHz?

------
NuSkooler
What are thoughts on what one could potentially achieve with connectable
devices?

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Skynet

------
hmottestad
David: If you are reading this, your site has very annoying "smooth scroll"
that breaks scrolling for all mac users and also breaks the "back" shortcut on
mac trackpads. Would recommend removing this: [https://www.davidsopas.com/wp-
content/themes/blg/framework/j...](https://www.davidsopas.com/wp-
content/themes/blg/framework/js/SmoothScroll.js)

~~~
codingdave
Not all mac users - it is working just fine for me. (Chrome 63.0.3239.84, High
Sierra)

~~~
vardump
Broken for me - Chrome 63.0.3239.108, Sierra.

~~~
charleslmunger
Broken for me - Chrome 63.0.3239.84, Sierra.

~~~
dharness
Broken for me - Chrome 63.0.3239.84, Sierra

